# [HP Mini] Could not start Xorg - no screens found(EE)



## lunarsci (May 28, 2020)

I have an old netbook with these parameters:

HP Mini 2140
- Intel Atom N270 (32-bit)
- chipset i945GSE
- graphics Mobile Intel GMA 950
- screen 10,1" 1024x576

On FreeBSD 12.1 i386 I install Xorg and run X (`# startx`). I have the following error message:

```
(EE)
Fatal server error:
(EE) no screens found(EE)
(EE)
```
X Window System not working.

I try:


```
# X -configure
# X -config /root/xorg.conf.new
```

not working!

I change in the xorg.conf.new file:

```
Driver   "modesetting"
[/code
to "intel" - X Window System not working!
to "scfb" - not working!
to "vesa" - freezes the screen, even on text terminals ( ttyv0 [Alt-F1] .. ttyv7 [Alt-F8] ).
```


----------



## SirDice (May 28, 2020)

Graphics - FreeBSD Wiki


----------

